# BBS VZ



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

16X7.5 5-100 ET38 BBS VZ $170.00 approx 18 lbs
17X7.5 5-100 ET38 BBS VZ 219.00 approx 19 lbs

16X7.5 5-112 ET37 BBS VZ 170.00
17X8 5-112 ET35 BBS VZ 229.00 22-23 lbs
18X8 5-112 ET37 BBS VZ 259.00 24-25 lbs
These wheels are center bored VW specific, 
(no center rings required), using OEM lugs.

-
-

*About* 

-
-

*Wheel Fitments for Your Vehicle*
 



*Please order from Eric Your VW Performance 
Specialist @ The Tire Rack Available at
877-522-8473 Extension 391*
*Tire Rack Shopping Tools*
*Tire Rack Tech Center*







FAQ-Wheel Tech







FAQ-Tire Tech
Vortex Search


_Modified by [email protected] at 10:00 AM 1-8-2004_


----------

